# American Educators, Students & Protecting Our Nation's Most Precious Resource...OUR CHILDREN!



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

Log into Facebook | Facebook

Laura Harbison wrote, **"I have a question for the group:

I'm a high school English teacher (12th grade) in a predominantly white middle class community. The curriculum that I'm supposed to teach is highly Eurocentric and does not expose students to any subjects or contemporary concepts related to racism or social justice."**

Hi, Laura. In her London lecture, violence researcher and author Dr. Joy DeGruy offers her audience a roller coaster ride of emotions while sharing her thoughts and opinions about the research she has done on the topic of slavery and racism.


Dr. Joy DeGruy Addresses Black Depression, Violence; and Healing?

Dr. Degruy opened my eyes to horrors and human atrocities I was not aware of causing me to become sad for the human race.

After experiencing the roller coaster ride of emotions learning about the human ignorance of our past, thankfully I realized the human species learns as we evolve to becoming a more educated, peaceful people willing to correct the injustice, inequality and human ignorance of our past.

However, MOST IMPORTANTLY Dr. DeGruy opened my eyes to what Cognitive Dissonance is and how it affects our human minds.

Learning about Cognitive Dissonance I realized that in today's world there is a significant population of children much like Grammy winner and victim of Childhood Abuse and Neglect Kendrick Lamar whose young minds were traumatized by CD.

In paragraph eight of this interview Kendrick candidly reveals the source of his childhood and adult depression, the roots of Poverty, aka Child Abuse and his sadness over being deprived of a safe, fairly happy Average Joe American kid childhood by his violent felony embracing family and community members.

https://knutesniche.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/laweekly-lamar-abuse.png

I wonder how little Kendrick and his classmates reacted when their elementary school teacher introduced the DARE presenter and they learned about the real dangers of drugs and how they harm people, including their parents? *Cognitive Dissonance*

Laura, all Americans should be taught the TRUTH about our ignorant past that for centuries OPPRESSED and DEHUMANIZED a population of peaceful, caring, loving people, depriving them of experiencing a safe, fairly or extremely happy life.

Laura, by the same token Americans of all ages should be made aware that a more current form of HUMAN OPPRESSION has for more than two generations deprived countless numbers of children like Kendrick, his siblings, numerous cousins, neighborhood friends and classmates from experiencing a fairly happy "Average Joe and Josie" American kid childhood with SAFE STREETS to travel and play on.

Should The Black Lives Matter Movement Recognize Oppressive, Criminally Negligent Maternal Caregivers?

Witnessing A Severely Depressed Teen, Reveal He Is A Victim of Child Abuse/Neglect

Laura, your students and all American students have the power to change society's attitude and our laws so this HUMAN OPPRESSION of our Nation's most precious resource becomes another ignorance we addressed and corrected.

Peace.
_________________
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *emotionally troubled* and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hitman and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.


__________________________
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

*Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

You were never a slave, you've been brainwashed by somebody that learned how to put some money in her pocket. Blacks can and do quite well in this country, if they want to. Same with any other race. Try to determine your own destiny instead of letting someone talk you into being a victim. Emotions are important, but being led by them is dangerous.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 27, 2016)

This attitude is a cancer.  American "Blacks" are living in one of the freest societies in the history of the planet, and have essentially NOTHING preventing them from getting a marvelous FREE education at public expense, and thriving in a culture that WELCOMES initiative and accomplishment on the part of "minorities."

Seeking out indignities and oppressions from the past and using them to fuel neurotic contemporary victimhood is a crime against the "Black" community.

No white person in America today has ever owned a slave.  Fewer than 2% of American "Whites" have ANY ancestors who owned slaves, and trying to make the argument that even these few people retain any benefits from their ancestors' Mastership is an exercise in economic masturbation.  (Contrast this with the British abolition of slavery, where the slave OWNERS were given "reparations" to compensate them for the loss of their human assets).

Furthermore, superimposing today's sensitivities on prior generations is intellectually illegitimate, as well as having no meaningful benefit.

A pox on Dr. Joy for profiting from this horrible, destructive, and pointless practice


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> This attitude is a cancer.  American "Blacks" are living in one of the freest societies in the history of the planet, and have essentially NOTHING preventing them from getting a marvelous FREE education at public expense, and thriving in a culture that WELCOMES initiative and accomplishment on the part of "minorities."
> 
> Seeking out indignities and oppressions from the past and using them to fuel neurotic contemporary victimhood is a crime against the "Black" community.
> 
> ...


Great post. Plus most blacks here today are not descendants from slavery. At least not slaves in America.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> You were never a slave, you've been brainwashed by somebody that learned how to put some money in her pocket. Blacks can and do quite well in this country, if they want to. Same with any other race. Try to determine your own destiny instead of letting someone talk you into being a victim. Emotions are important, but being led by them is dangerous.



Hi, Ice. Thanks for your reply.

I am aware of biases embraced by people like Dr. DeGruy and Ta-Nehisi Coates who profit from writing and talking about human ignorance. 

I am also aware of who is primarily responsible for causing much of today's violence that Dr. Degruy does not address in her lectures.

Early in my police career when I was assigned to the Brooklyn, NY community *Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter* raps about attempting destroy by indiscriminately selling 'people and community' harming addictive drugs to depressed people who often emotionally and/or physically victimized their peaceful neighbors to acquire funds needed to purchase the drugs Shawn offered to anyone regardless of their age, emotional or physical condition, and rapping about using his semi-automatic "Mack Milli" to protect his drug operation from rival gangs in adjoining neighborhoods, as well as to maintain dominance over and instill fear in the peaceful people living in the Marcy Houses and surrounding neighborhoods....a few of my training officers advised me to be prepared to experience "culture shock."

When I asked what is meant by "culture shock," I was told, "You'll find out."

I did find out what "culture shock" is, though it was not a culture of violence and harmful anti-social activities many were insinuating I would be shocked by.

The aspect of this Brooklyn, NY community that shocked me to the core was witnessing children being emotionally scarred by an *American Sub-Culture of Child Abuse/Neglect*," aka *Poverty* that Kendrick Lamar raps and speaks about some twenty-five years after I first witnessed the *"American Sub-Culture of Child Abuse/Neglect"* that today CONTINUES emotionally damaging many developing children and their communities.

I personally witnessed the emotional trauma and physical pain a young, neglected, unsupervised, *Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter* is responsible for causing, and its aftermath, leaving a community populated by mostly peaceful people fearing for their safety on a 24/7 basis, which are the hours Shawn's crew/gang were selling community harming substances.

For twelve years on a near daily basis I witnessed the emotional and physical harm or grave physical injuries depressed, substance abusing people cause to their peaceful neighbors when acquiring funds to purchase the community and people harming addictive drugs Shawn Carter joyously raps about selling to his depressed struggling neighbors.

During the twelve years I served this community I met hundreds of peaceful people who were just as shaken, upset and deeply disturbed as I was by the daily displays of violence and other anti-social activities mostly caused by depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal teens and adults *(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)* who were victims of Early Childhood Abuse and Neglect.

I was lucky, at the end of my workday I could leave the community, returning to a more peaceful residential community where concerns for me and my family's safety were significantly lower.

However, virtually all of my civilian co-workers, mostly loving, competent moms living in this community were not as fortunate. They were burdened with stresses and challenges my parents did not face to any significant degree.

The added stresses and challenges my peaceful co-workers faced was preventing their children from being negatively influenced by abused, neglected, unsupervised children being raised and nurtured by immature, "living wild" teen moms and young women who irresponsibly begin building families before they acquired the skills, maturity, *PATIENCE* and means to independently provide for their family of developing children.

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", Kendrick Lamar writes, *"I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."*

During a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview (Google search) Kendrick, born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and *VICTIM DENIAL* that was nominated for a Grammy award, told the interviewer:

*"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."*

*"I'm 6 years old, seein' my uncles playing with shotguns, sellin' dope in front of the apartment."*

*"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"*

It seems evident to me Kendrick identified the source of his depression, the roots of poverty, the child abuse/maltreatment that prevented him, his brothers, sisters, cousins, neighborhood friends, elementary and JHS classmates from enjoying a fairly happy safe childhood.

Seems the adults responsible for raising the children in Kendrick's immediate and extended family placed obstacles in their children's way, causing their kids to deal with challenges and stresses young minds are not prepared to deal with...*nor should they or any other children be exposed to and have to deal with.*

It seems evident to me these *PARENTAL INTRODUCED* obstacles and challenges cause some developing children's minds to become tormented and go haywire, not knowing *OR NOT CARING ABOUT* right from wrong...because as they mature, young victims of child abuse realize their parents introduced them to a life of pain and struggle, totally unlike the mostly safe, happy life the media showed them many American kids were enjoying. *RESENTMENT*

I wonder how little Kendrick and his classmates reacted when their elementary school teacher introduced the DARE presenter and they learned about the real dangers of drugs and how they harm people, including their parents? *Cognitive Dissonance*

Kendrick Lamar Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV News April 2015


I cannot speak for anyone else, but if I was raised in Kendrick's family I would most likely be silently peeved at my parents. particularly my mom who had the final say on whether or not I was born, for being immature, irresponsible "living wild" adults who deprived me, my sisters and brothers of experiencing a safe, fairly happy Average Joe or Josie American childhood.

I have a feeling most Americans would have been just as shaken and disturbed as I was when witnessing on a daily basis children and teens being abused, neglected and unsupervised, which often resulted with them venting their anger and frustrations on their peaceful neighbors.

This video depicts horrific examples of men who were victims of childhood abuse and neglect, conditioning a young teen to embrace 'The Street' culture Baltimore Mom of The Year failed to protect her teen son from...not to mention representing the fear peaceful people living and WORKING in the community experience knowing depressed, angry, unpredictable teens and young adults need to vent their angers and frustrations for being introduced to a life of pain and struggle by irresponsible, "living wild" single moms and/or dads.

Search youtube; /watch?v=C3ChOLiJa8k

This video depicts acts of criminal child abuse, maltreatment and violence against..."A little girl, catching a cool breeze from an air conditioning unit in the yard, was blindsided by another child about her same age, who had evidently had some practice with fighting fierce. The small victim wasn't alone, as there were plenty of nearby witnesses, who could have protected her but didn't because they were too busy recording the brutal beat down and encouraging it." | Written By Amanda Shea

Mediatakeout | Facebook

NY Times May 18, 2015 - *Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers*

Quoting the NYT article, *"The suicide rate among black children has nearly doubled since the early 1990s, surpassing the rate for white children, a new study has found."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/19/h...-children-surged-in-2-decades-study-says.html

Who is responsible for traumatizing, abusing, neglecting, maltreating children to the point where depressed young kids, we're talking elementary school age children, believe their lives are not worth living?

With all due respect to my American neighbors of African descent, the oppression of humans that led to racism and slavery has *largely* been replaced with a new form of human oppression that impedes and deprives many American children from experiencing a safe, fairly happy American kid childhood.

If Americans sincerely wish to reduce gun violence that often leads to police fear and anxiety, that sometimes leads to police misconduct and/or aggression, the question all concerned, compassionate Americans should seriously be asking ourselves, our elected, civil, social, community and religious leaders is, "What real, substantial changes in our society's attitude and laws need to occur to prevent abuse that often causes young kids to mature into depressed, frustrated, angry teens and adults as a result of experiencing the *emotional and/or physical trauma of an abusive childhood?"*

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, gives a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of troubled and chronically ill Americans.


Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> This attitude is a cancer.



Hi, DG.

My comments addressed human atrocities Dr. DeGruy spoke about that I was not aware of.

My comments addressed how Dr. DeGruy educated me to what Cognitive Dissonance is and how it affects a significant number of Americans in today's world.

I have few doubts Dr. DeGruy, who was born during a period when American racism was acceptable, is biased. 

However the information she presents is real and should not be ignored.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

AveryJarhman said:


> If Americans sincerely wish to reduce gun violence that often leads to police fear and anxiety, that sometimes leads to police misconduct and/or aggression, the question all concerned, compassionate Americans should seriously be asking ourselves, our elected, civil, social, community and religious leaders is, "What real, substantial changes in our society's attitude and laws need to occur to prevent abuse that often causes young kids to mature into depressed, frustrated, angry teens and adults as a result of experiencing the *emotional and/or physical trauma of an abusive childhood?"*


Well, let's see. What has changed? We've always had guns. We are a nation because of guns. They were more freely procured in the past, mail order, no back ground checks, etc. 

What has happened is that progressives have gained power by convincing people that they are victims and the liberals can right the wrong. They never do. We've been in a downward spiral for generations and we are closer than ever to a government run nanny state. Personal accountability and character have taken a backseat and things won't change until that trend is reversed. But it may be too late so taking our guns is in their crosshairs, I'm sure. 

The black culture is hit especially hard since about 70% of the children's households are fatherless. The state stepping in and becoming the surrogate father is a big mistake and I think the evidence is overwhelming at this point.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> The state stepping in and becoming the surrogate father is a big mistake and I think the evidence is overwhelming at this point.



Yes, Ice, the evidence of our failed social policies is overwhelming.

These folks share the pain they experience due to failed social policies.

Video Archive – American Men & Women Sharing Thoughts About Some African American Women & Moms | Welcome to Knute's Niche – Recognizing Child Abuse/Neglect


----------

